# Specific "type" of breed for cashmere?



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

I've recently been interested in getting a cashmere goat and i've read everywhere that its not a specific breed. I have dairy goats and i've seen that my nubian has a lot of downy "under fur" and was wondering if thats the same as cashmere? or is there really a specific breed called cashmere??? :whatgoat: help!

also, what kind of comb do you use to comb it out?

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is (Lori's) sweetgoats... one of our moderators website...she has beautiful cashmere goats... and her site tells of the cashmere... hope she can come on and tell you about them.... :thumb:

http://www.freewebs.com/sweetgoats/


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Any goat, except for Angora goats, can produce the soft under down we know as cashmere. There are, I don't want to say specifications, but certain trends being followed by cashmere producers. A good website to check out is Capricorn Cashmere's website. That is the site of Kris Maguire.

I am a cashmere breeder as well and would love to talk with you more about cashmeres. I have been raising them for almost 10 years now and love to help people out.

Please email me and let's talk.
[email protected]


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is sweet of you Sammy... :thumb:


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome! Thank you for the website!! :thumb: 

So do all goats produce cashmere? If i were to purchase one what should i look for? I live in texas and have had a difficult time finding them here.. :sigh:


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

So basically Micron counts and fiber quality aside, Cashmere breeders are breeding crossbred goats? Any certain breeds? My Nubian/Alpine seems to have alot of cashmere every year, So much that all the trees she rubs on when she walks by are decorated with her soft grey fur.


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Right! Thats what got me curious about cashmere.. My Nubian cross has lots of the stuff but her mom (lamancha/oberhassli/togg mix) has almost nil!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Hidden Waters Farm said:


> So basically Micron counts and fiber quality aside, Cashmere breeders are breeding crossbred goats? Any certain breeds? My Nubian/Alpine seems to have alot of cashmere every year, So much that all the trees she rubs on when she walks by are decorated with her soft grey fur.


 Your goats have a Cashmere TYPE fiber it is NOT cashmere because it has to be at least 1-1/2" long and the fiber has to be 19.5 or below in the Micron count. A lot of people thing "Hey look I have Cashmere" but it is not that easy at all I promise.



toth boer goats said:


> Here is (Lori's) sweetgoats... one of our moderators website...she has beautiful cashmere goats... and her site tells of the cashmere... hope she can come on and tell you about them.... :thumb:
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/sweetgoats/


 Thank you Pam,

ANd I too would be willing to talk to you about Cashmere goats.


----------



## BathamptonCashmeres (Apr 4, 2013)

After 30+ years of performance recording Cashmeres in Australia, our goats are now probably more highly selected and for all intents more 'pure bred' than most breeds. Our performance recorded animals are called 'Merrrits'.


----------

